# Grandmas Pizza & Pasta Fazul :thumbsup:



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

more...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pasta Fazul and leftover pizza...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Made pizza tonight myself. My usual since I didn't have anything else. Just dough, sauce of Classico something with tomato salsa added, cheese and pepperoni. I usually allow the dough to rise in a warm 105/110 oven, this time I left my pizza stone in the oven. Made a world of difference in the rising. Very bready pizza, we liked it. All this is just a "down and dirty pizza" but better than Pizza Hut or whatever.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I actually made pizza for a living once. Quick tip for pizza dough: use a high-gluten flour. Of course, now that gluten is a four-letter word, it's sold as "bread machine flour." Or you can buy a bag of gluten and add it yourself. About a tablespoon to three cups of flour, more or less, should do. Not many stores carry it, but Bob's Red Mill makes it, and you can order it on Amazon.

This gives your dough the "stretchyness" needed to toss it in the air, or if you can't do that, flatten it down by hand without tearing. It also gives some structure to other breads. I use it all the time.

Also, if you don't make your own sauce, try Dom Pepino's pizza sauce. It's the closest thing I've found to "real" NY style pizza sauce.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Sauce is easy, crushed tomatoes, Italian seasoning, garlic, onions, red wine

I rise my dough in my bread machine.

Use a mix of Italian cheeses.

Your Pasta Fagioli is too thick, no broth? Grate a good hard Italian cheese in it, any sausage?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I often put in sausage, but it’s lent...no meat on Friday night.
I like it with less broth, thicker sauce.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to make pizza. Store dough. Added a bit of anchovy paste in my sauce. then standard ingredients.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I foresee pizza and pasta fazul (fazool, e fagioli) whatever you wish, on our table soon. I have everything but would like some sweet Italian sausage to go in the soup.


----------

